# Super X2 Magazine Ammo Tube Extenders



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anybody know where to find a magazine extender for a Winchester Super X2?? I would like one for the snow goose season and upcoming trip to SODAK??? thanks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Surecycle makes them.


----------



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks man :beer:


----------

